# Shrimp tank



## Alasse (Jan 28, 2014)

I moved the Yellows CS to a larger tank. Hopefully they will like it enough to give me some shrimplets lol

Took about 10min to set it up


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Cute tank. I like the anubias.


----------

